# synarel and ibuprofen



## guider (Nov 20, 2008)

I am due to start my first cycle of ICSI, so won't be starting the synarel for a few weeks
from what I understand I will still be taking the synarel when  appears next time.
I have always had very painful AF what painkillers can I take while using synarel?
will ibuprofen be ok?
how about paracetamol?

thought I would ask in plenty of time as once I need to take something it will be too late!

thanks for your help


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Guider,

Paracetamol is fine to take but I think most clinics recommend avoiding ibuprofen during treatment (it doesn't interact with the drugs but can affect ovulation so perhaps this is why they avoid it?). Hope paracetamol works for you for AF pain 

All the best for ICSI
Maz x


----------



## guider (Nov 20, 2008)

I don't plan to take anything once AF is over.
but this would just be if I get the usual servere pain on the first day (sometimes 2) of AF.
as I obviously won't be ovulating then, would it still affect ovulation later in the cycle?


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

A one off dose earlier in cycle shouldn't affect ovulation. It's regular use or use around time of mid cycle that may cause problems. You should be fine to take it for a day 

Maz x


----------



## guider (Nov 20, 2008)

thanks for all the help and advice.
I don't normally take any medication most of the time, but find that I can rarely cope with the servere pain that comes with the first day of AF,
so at least that has put my mind at rest that I will be able to get through the first few days.

thanks again
Sarah


----------

